

The Cobra Programming Language - mahmoudimus
http://cobra-language.com/
Inspired by the discussion here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2144012
======
nickik
This all sounds nice and it probebly an improvment over C#, VB and Java but
there are lots of langauges that have that.

This language looks nice and all but dosn't offer anything new and i can't see
any concurrency primitves or somthing like that and today you should have
that.

I'm not bashing the language it look really cool but I just don't think it has
a chance of seeing wide adoption. You need some big selling point today.

------
endtime
Looks pretty interesting. Are there any other, more popular languages with
such explicit support for tests and contracts?

~~~
nickik
Clojure has support. Another place where the metadata
(<http://clojure.org/metadata>) comes in handy.

And since Clojure is a lisp you get an nice DSL to work with it:
<https://github.com/fogus/trammel>

Don't put stuff in your language make your language easy to expand it.

------
jacques_chester
Good features, OK design, but probably won't gain traction due to reliance on
.NET.

edit: out of genuine curiousity, why the downvote?

~~~
sandyc
Following up on my reply, this post by the author of the language (on an
unrelated forum) might illuminate the issue you were concerned with:

"Hi, I'm the author of the Cobra programming language. I didn't write the
statement about it being intrinsically bound up in the .NET framework. In
fact, I'm the guy who started two additional back-ends for JVM and
Objective-C, as well as the refactoring necessary to support this. These are
not complete, and I would love any and all help with these efforts. If you're
interested, let me know. (Cobra is open source under the liberal MIT license.)
In the mean time, Cobra runs on Novell Mono (which I use on Mac and Linux) and
Microsoft .NET. You can learn more about Cobra at <http://cobra-language.com/>
-Chuck "

[http://groups.google.com/group/golang-
nuts/browse_thread/thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/golang-
nuts/browse_thread/thread/d80c961744f63892?fwc=1)

~~~
jacques_chester
I didn't say it was intrinsically bound to .NET -- but it relies on it, right
now. See: <http://cobra-language.com/docs/why/>

Hosting on .NET has given the author access to some very useful facilities. A
VM that understands generics, with two major independent implementations, and
a large ecosystem of code and tools.

But for many open source programmers, anything to do with Microsoft, even at
arm's length, is seen as suspect. This is a cultural memory that can't easily
be erased.

Hence my original remark: good language, but it will struggle to gain
traction.

------
equark
No repl is a bummer.

~~~
mahmud
REPLs benefit from brief syntax; the Ada/C++ class of Algols don't benefit
that much from it.

------
mahmud
Scala closed the door on new programming languages.

~~~
bendmorris
Care to explain that further?

